# New MH here at last!



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

After a wait of 8 months, we finally picked up our new Rapido 7097F yesterday from Wokingham Motorhomes. What a complete contrast to our previous purchase from Brownhils.
We arrived to find our new MH sitting out all ready for the handover, with water, gas and electric connected. Considering we have been Rapido owners for a few years now, Paul carefully explained all the new features and changes both inside and out. We got 2 full bottles of gas, a new electric lead and they even supplied a spare rear no. plate as we had a tow bar fitted.
We were then treated to a very nice lunch before going through our trade in and sorting all the paperwork. We never felt hassled or rushed, even though another couple came to collect their MH after lunch. 
If you are in the market for a Rapido, then this is the place to go.
As for the MH, no bangs on starting or stopping and no judder reversing, not that we have many hills in Norfolk. So far we are very impressed, a major step forward from our previous model.
Colin


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Congratulations! The van looks brill,and the company sound great.Luvly jubly 8) 

steve


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Very nice :wink: 

Enjoy.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Drinks cabinet*

Colin, do the bottle / glasss separators in the drinks cabinet marry up neatly in those silly little metal holders ?
Mine doesn't. The plastic separators holes do not line up, so unable to use correctly. Tried blue tack to keep metal holders in place, but still fall out of mirror surround. 
Nuisance waiting for a fix.
Otherwise, I found it to be a fine van, plenty of GO in the 3 ltr, like the cruise control, and other cab design features.
The Kitchen layout seems fine, and the bed is uperb.
One little point of note I found was that the water draining seems very slow, from hand wash basin and litchen sink. A little adjustment to pipe under kitchen sink helped, by depressing it slightly.
Enjoy and take care up there.


----------

